# Battling the Donkey



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Battling the Donkey*_

What can we expect?

Let's take a look back at 2015-2020.

First the action packed on-the-water video; then the pictures.

Watch Mr. Larry Miller, one of America's best, do battle. Larry has a story to tell.

You will not believe what you are about to see...










May 1, 2021, Amberjack season opens.
Feel like challenging Mr. AJ? Are you ready for the fight of your live? How is your back?

Looking good:

As usual the ladies show us how it's done:




This is getting embarrassing:

We need more like:

Larry is battling stage 3 Esophagus caner. The first five chemotherapy treatments produced little to no results. Number six is working well. Mr. Miller's doctors are very optimistic. Please join me in a little prayer for Larry. He is not only a very good fisherman, but a super nice guy. 
Per Larry' "I am going to do my best to make Red Snapper season. Even if all I can do is watch, I will be there." 

This world need more like Mr. Larry Miller.
Our sport needs more like Tim, Becky, and CJ. They love fishing our Florida waters so much that the are more than willing to drive over 900 miles to do battle with Mr. Amberjack. Tim states that Nineveh, Indiana has nothing even close to the Donkey of the Sea.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

2021 is looking good:
(all out of season fish properly vented & released to fight again)

Are you ready for the fight of your live?


----------

